# Romanian work visa



## lks007 (Aug 23, 2018)

There are many people from Asian countries such as india, sri lanka and nepal pakistan are moving either to romania or to poland. 
The question i have is, is it possible to get the PR or citizenship after any of these employment visas? 


i was in australia for nearly 7 years and had enough of it and moved back to my country which is sri lanka. im thinking of applying through one of the 
agencies to either poland or romania for work visa, 
they have all sorts of jobs listed. 
even related to my field. which is IT


----------

